# Blood tests



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

My husband has ulcerative colitis and needs blood tests done every 3 months. We intend to have long periods in Spain so need them doing here sometimes with results in English to send back to his specialist in the UK. We have a home in Torre Pacheco, Murcia but are willing to travel and know there will be a cost, as it's a private treatment. Can anyone suggest anywhere?


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Unless the blood test is very specialised you will find that nearly all medical termimology is the same in english and spanish- and all international. -so if I were you I would not worry about results in english.- your UK specialist will be able to understand just fine the spanish results with no problems. Many chemists here will do blood scans for a fee-not expensive.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you have a "Centro Medico" near you? these are semi-private and if you become a member (socio) for a small monthly fee you should be able to get your blood tests and other needs attended to easily. Ours charges about €80 for a blood test I think.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

In fact try this one!

Centro Médico Torre-Pacheco


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> In fact try this one!
> 
> Centro Médico Torre-Pacheco



Wow thank you very much!:clap2:


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

zilly said:


> Unless the blood test is very specialised you will find that nearly all medical termimology is the same in english and spanish- and all international. -so if I were you I would not worry about results in english.- your UK specialist will be able to understand just fine the spanish results with no problems. Many chemists here will do blood scans for a fee-not expensive.



That's good to know, thank you!


----------

